# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  РЕМОНТ КОНДИЦИОНЕРА

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию где качественно ремонтируют автокондиционеры.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я бы вам посоветовал компанию по ремонту автокондиционеров искать по отзывам автовладельцев.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную и честную компанию где качественно ремонтируют автокондиционеры и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://megaclimat.by туда и обратился за помощью.

----------


## Belov

Могу посоветовать автосервис ТачАвто на аэродромной 125. У них можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и не только. Работают качественно и честно.

----------

